# Your Favorite Sea



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Bay of Bengal.


----------



## mankawabi (Dec 30, 2005)

1. Mediterranean (so much history, along with those charming and interesting cultures)
2. Caribbean (beautiful, historic, interesting, and my home!)


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

Mediteranian!!


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

It amazes me that some people seem to prefer the North Sea over the Mediterranean. 

The Mediterranean


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

the Mediterranean are great for vacations, but I would prefer living next to the North Sea...I'm a viking:lol:


----------



## wiki (Mar 30, 2006)

the caribbean sea of course.look at this area of this sea in the dominican republic:


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Mediterranean- not only my favorite sea but my favorite world region also. On realtivelly small area so many sights. That is incrediblle


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

The East Sea (aka South China Sea) - the heart and soul of Vietnam and international trade.


----------



## PrimaVera (Mar 15, 2005)

Israeli Mediterranean
































































Israeli Red sea


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Mediterranean = Greek Isles = Top Class Islands of the world.


----------



## paradyto (Aug 5, 2005)

Kuta Beach in Bali


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Adriatic, Croatian Coast or Mediterranean in Spain.


----------



## thoju75 (Jul 22, 2004)

I chose the Mediterranean Sea because of its history !!
But I like the carribean sea too


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

The Bay of Biscay (Does it count as a sea? In Spanish it does - Mar Cantábrico :dunno: )


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Metsada said:


> It amazes me that some people seem to prefer the North Sea over the Mediterranean.
> 
> The Mediterranean


It amazes me that some people seem to prefer the Med over the North Sea. 

Norway









Northernmost point of Denmark ( Skagen )









Amager Strand - Copenhagen


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Nice pics Mr.D, although I don't think the third officially qualifies as the North Sea. I've actually visited the northern most part of Denmark (pic 2) during a sandstorm a few years ago. That's what the North Sea is all about. The med is for pussies, real mean go for the wild North.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Quintana said:


> Nice pics Mr.D, although I don't think the third officially qualifies as the North Sea. I've actually visited the northern most part of Denmark (pic 2) during a sandstorm a few years ago. That's what the North Sea is all about. The med is for pussies, real mean go for the wild North.


 


We do have local names for the different part of the North Sea who again is a part of the Atlantic.... so it's really up to the individual...

Had more local options been available in the poll I would have narrowed it down - but since I had to go "supersize" poll wise I do think that all of the North Sea should be represented - Copenhagen's part included  

North Sea









Wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/North_Sea


The roughness is rarely seen in my parts - but Western Jutland does get it's share of waves from time to time - yet the Germans still flock to our westcoast beaches


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

WooooooW very nice the North Sea!:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy: 

blue, warm, with great sea floor...:crazy:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

TohrAlkimista said:


> WooooooW very nice the North Sea!:crazy: :crazy: :crazy: :crazy:
> 
> blue, warm, with great sea floor...:crazy:


Ahh... the southern ignorence... don't you just love it..


_"Oh Scandinavia... showy and freezing all year - polar bears on the street corners... :blahblah: "_

You know what pal - this is also Scandinavia... and the sand you see is real local sand! :bash:











Get a damn clue! hno:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

What is the average water temperature in the North Sea?

The Red Sea was noted earlier, never been there, but a great place for scuba diving!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

rotten777 said:


> What is the average water temperature in the North Sea?


 The entire sea... hmm... can't be much as it's mainly fed by a mixture of the arctic ocean and the gulfstream...


Right now around Denmark...









http://www.dmi.dk/dmi/index/danmark/havobservationer.htm


It'll go 20C+ in June thanks to the shallow water here


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice! 20C looks great in the summer.

I used to think the water there was choppy and cold, I guess not. Nice.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

rotten777 said:


> Nice! 20C looks great in the summer.
> 
> I used to think the water there was choppy and cold, I guess not. Nice.


Many does... but while it's not tropical or anything it's good enough for swimming and beach life...


Here's a pic from Juli 12 06









The average water temp that day was 20,2C

A pic from that day:









http://vejret.tv2.dk/article.php/id-4494228.html


In 2006 Denmark had 43 days with water average water temps on 19C or above...

The warmest day was July 27 with an average on 23,1°


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> It amazes me that some people seem to prefer the Med over the North Sea.


Nothing in the North Sea comes close to the beauty of Mediterranean vegetation, IMO. I'm sure most people agree. 

a few random pics


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

this sea, that sea, how does it even matter. All the same for me.


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Barent Sea, really! Very interesting landscape around there.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Metsada said:


> Nothing in the North Sea comes close to the beauty of Mediterranean vegetation, IMO. I'm sure most people agree.


I love palms - so there I will partially agree with you.... but when it comes to ordinary plants and trees and much more prefere the Northern European ones... 

I'll take an Oak everyday over an Olive-tree!

I think most people agree 

Most of the Med-territory has dried up harsh areas with small pointy scrubs and scorching heat... not really my kind of nature ( there are ofcause also nice green areas too )


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

North sea from the island Ameland (Netherlands). Look at the baby dunes.  I love this beautiful landscape!


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Many does... but while it's not tropical or anything it's good enough for swimming and beach life...


No, it isn't tropical. But that still feels good when it's hot outside. 
Colder water feels more of a relief in the summer, IMO.


There are no seas around here. But, the temperatures of the closest body of water from here (Long Island Sound, an arm of the Atlantic) are nice in the summer, sometimes hitting 23C once or twice. I would swim in it more if it wasn't so polluted.


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Many does... but while it's not tropical or anything it's good enough for swimming and beach life...
> 
> 
> Here's a pic from Juli 12 06
> ...


nice 
water temp at the mediterranean coasts of Israel climb to 31° in August and fall to 15° in late winter.


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

rotten777 said:


> The Red Sea was noted earlier, never been there, but a great place for scuba diving!


I've never been there either but I agree, it looks awesome for scuba diving. 

I don't know about my favorite, but I think the Baltic Sea looks very unwelcoming and actually quite scary. At least that's how I remember it, lol.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I love palms - so there I will partially agree with you.... but when it comes to ordinary plants and trees and much more prefere the Northern European ones...
> 
> I'll take an Oak everyday over an Olive-tree!
> 
> ...


Well, each person has his/her own preference. I personally love pine trees the most. These trees are to be found along the Mediterranean coast in large numbers. I also love the smell. But then again, I love nature in general .. everywhere .. :cheers:


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Ramses said:


> North sea from the island Ameland (Netherlands). Look at the baby dunes.  I love this beautiful landscape!


I see nothing in that picture that constitutes beauty.


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

The Caribbean is very nice if you are on a boat and judge it from above the surface. Wonderful islands with tropical flair. But underwater it is horrible. Corals reefs in the caribbean are almost completely destroyed and characterised by low diversity of both fish and corals.

The coral sea is still one of the most intact underwatewr ecosystems with the Great Barrier Reef. And the landscape with its rainforets is not bad either. But it misses the island flair experienced in the Caribbean. 

Conclusion:

underwater: The Coral Sea
above surface: Caribbean


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Metsada said:


> Nothing in the North Sea comes close to the beauty of Mediterranean vegetation, IMO. I'm sure most people agree.


I most certainly beg to differ!

Here's the Norwegian coast again... :drool:


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

The magnificent Philippine Sea as viewed from the Caramoan Peninsula in the Philippine province of Camarines Sur.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Baltic Sea


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I most certainly beg to differ!
> 
> Here's the Norwegian coast again... :drool:



awesome! Mediterranean vegetation is so desert like.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

It may sound a bit strange, but I would have never imagined someone not liking the Mediterranean. :eek2:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

It's not about not liking - it's about showing that world that there is other places just as good - and just as nice!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Metsada said:


> It may sound a bit strange, but I would have never imagined someone not liking the Mediterranean. :eek2:


Well, the med is pretty dirty and overfished.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> It's not about not liking - it's about showing that world that there is other places just as good - and just as nice!


Yes of course, but I assumed that the overwhelming majority of people would prefer to live in a sunny and warm climate, like I would. I guess I was wrong then! 

To give an example, the Norwegian Fjords are amazing, but I 'd much rather live along the Med. coast..


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Metsada said:


> It may sound a bit strange, but I would have never imagined someone not liking the Mediterranean. :eek2:


chill out! There's nothing special about Mediterranean. As Mr. D said, world is filled with places like Mediterranean (or even better).


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

tytler said:


> chill out! There's nothing special about Mediterranean. As Mr. D said, world is filled with places like Mediterranean (or even better).


yeah right :rofl:


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Metsada said:


> yeah right :rofl:


Huh! Are you that dumb or just don't know shit about world? Do you think your tiny part of world is something special!


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Metsada said:


> I see nothing in that picture that constitutes beauty.


Maybe you should look again. Believe me, when you've seen this for real you don't want to go back to the Med.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

tytler said:


> Huh! Are you that dumb or just don't know shit about world? Do you think your tiny part of world is something special!


^^Troll alert.


----------



## JD (Apr 15, 2006)

Metsada said:


> ^^Troll alert.


Aren't we glad that you know yourself so well. Now cut the crap and know more about this world before promoting such genius nonsense again. Or you can wear a T-shirt which says : "_Nothing beats Mediterranean and ya, I am outta my mind_":lol:


----------



## boogo (Oct 1, 2004)

tytler said:


> chill out! There's nothing special about Mediterranean. As Mr. D said, world is filled with places like Mediterranean (or even better).


History, cultures, smell of thousands flowers and orange trees, summer perfect weather; hot, no clouds, no humidity - just perfect.. that is very unique. There are many places in tropical climates that look almost the same. There is no place like Mediterranean anywhere else in the world.


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

:applause:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

boogo said:


> History, cultures, smell of thousands flowers and orange trees, summer perfect weather; hot, no clouds, no humidity - just perfect.. that is very unique..


Is that the med you are talking about? :lol: 


Okay enough with me kidding - I like the Med - but the "no clouds perfect weather" thing is FAR from my two trips downthere!


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Everyone likes the sea near the themself the most, or the Mediterranean Sea. But the North Sea is still the best afterall, offcourse.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

ferdinand Sluiter said:


> Everyone likes the sea near the themself the most


yeah right, the mediterranean is much better than the english channel which is right next door for me.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

The Caribbean, there's nothing like it! Superb.


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I ought to post some pics of Greeces shoreline...:runaway:


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

Infact, I might just do that...the glory of the* Greek Mediterannean*:


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

I like Black Sea


----------



## Anto. (Apr 4, 2007)

The black sea and Andaman sea for sure!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm still on the North Sea's team!  


Møn's Klint - Zealand, Denmark..


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

The whole Mediterranean!
:yes:


----------



## big-dog (Mar 11, 2007)

East China Sea, the one my hometown is close to.


----------



## Verdi (May 19, 2006)

you missed the Tasman sea which seperates new zealand and australia - it's huge and washes up on two of the most fascinating countries in the world


----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Lake Superior.

Sure it isn't salt water but any body of water that can sink ocean going freighters and has 20m waves deserves to be called a sea. I'm partial because it is near where I live but Lake Superior is bad ass.


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

THE CARIBIAN SEA IS MY FAVORITE AND THE SOUTH PACIFIC SEA,AND SOUTH CHINA SEAS VENEZUELA ARCHIPIELAGO.


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

Mediterranean Sea


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Verdi said:


> you missed the Tasman sea which seperates new zealand and australia - it's huge and washes up on two of the most fascinating countries in the world



Year, although that could be because of the limit allowed for a poll.

Although the Tasman Sea has some nice beaches on the coastline, especially the Australian side (I find the NZ side a bit bleak, especially with the black sand, and due to the Southern Alps quite blustery weather), it is a bit boring. 2000km across and no islands in between.


----------

